# need info on making a tiller string



## caveman168 (Jun 7, 2010)

Well I'm building my first red oak board bow from some specs on the tradgang website. Keep in mind that I know practically nothing about traditional bows other than what Ive learned on here and the tradgang website. Heres my question, what should I use for a tiller string on my initial tiller? The pics that this guy posted looked like he was using braided nylon rope. Also I havent cut my knocks yet so what is the best way to attatch the tiller string to the bow? Also how long should the tiller string be? My bow is 68" long. One other question, When I get ready to brace with the actual bowstring (I think you call this the short string) how do I get a string? Do I build one myself or would it be better to get one built for me or can I just go to an archery shop and buy a string there? Any help would be greatly appreciated! I have shot compounds since I was 13 yrs old but have never even shot a traditional bow.


----------



## bronco611 (Jun 7, 2010)

I feel your pain!!LOL. I started out like you full of fire ,wet behind the ears, and didn't have a clue as to what I was getting into. I have built 2 red oak board bows from the same sight you are getting info from and they shoot great. I built a 68" and a 60" for my son. As far as initial tiller strings go, I cut my nocks in the bow and made my own 70 " flemish twist string out of d50 string material. I tried the braided nylon but i stretches too much which caused me to make the mistake of trying to brace the bow with the short string before I actually had it correctly tillered. How did  that work out for me? not too good!! Broke my first redoak bow at this point, lessons learned are rarely forgotten. I will never forget that funny tick sound as long as I live!! But it did make some pretty firewood. It would save alot of time to purchase a string already made unless like myself you plan on making quite a few more bows, at that it would be cost effective to build your own. You can look up flemish twist bowstring and see some great how to utube videos on how to make the strings. It is not that difficult, just always measure your finished string before you try to use them. You can accidently make them too short without knowing it and this could damage all of your hard work. The step by step build along is great just remember to never exceed the goal weight while tillering and never continue to tiller if you start to see a hinge or a stiff spot, correct the problem, relax the limbs again and continue and if all goes well you will fell the trill of victory when you finally get it shot in and tuned correctly. Good luck and keep us informed on your progress.


----------



## NavyDave (Jun 8, 2010)

Caveman, welcome to bowyers anonymous!  Red oak is pretty much all i use.  I've got 4 or 5 bows in the works right now.  I have used a long flemish string for tillering but it dryed out so I made a tillering string using those leather samples from a furnature store (bought at michaels) and shot line which is  smaller version of the green para chord.  Youtube is were i learned to make a flemish string.   It doesn't take long to get the hang of it.  You can google flemish string jig for plans and make one out of scrap wood in about an hour.  The jig is set up to make the string the length you need.  It's always better to makle the string a little longer and twist it tighter as needed.  Also a ton of bow making videos on youtube.  Tradgang also has a search feature which is pretty handy.  Well good luck and holler if you have any questions.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Jun 8, 2010)

After making a bunch of bows, I just use para cord or clothesline rope for a tillering string. You want it as short as you can get it and still get it on the nocks, if you tiller too long with a too-long string, you'll wind up with a whip-ended bow after you get it braced. After I get it up to brace height, I usually just go ahead and make a flemish string for it, but I sometimes finish them on out with the clothesline or paracord. A guy I know who makes highly-reflexed static recurves uses 1/8" steel aircraft cable for a tillering string.


----------



## caveman168 (Jun 8, 2010)

Ive watched some you tube videos on making a flemish twist string, and want to learn to do it myself. I dont have my knocks cut yet because in the build along the tip overlays are glued on last and then the knocks cut. I dont know the reason for this. He has pieces of leather on the tips of his bow and his tillering string attatched to that. Do you think it would be good to go ahead and glue on my overlays and cut my knocks before tillering? Also where do you buy the material to make a string from? I'll try and post some pics in a couple of days, just dont have time right now. Thanks for the help fellas!


----------



## BkBigkid (Jun 8, 2010)

the flemish strings are easy yo make it takes a few to get the hang of it. you will save your self some money in the long run by making your own strings for all your bows. 

a 1/4# spool runs about 20 bucks give or take shipped to you 
that One spool has enough material to make at least 10 of so strings. the going price of a string is around 8- 12 bucks a string. in b-50 or b-500 

D97 or FF is more because the material it self costs more.

there is several stores where you can get the string just search for B-50 dacron


----------



## NCHillbilly (Jun 9, 2010)

I usually just cut nocks in until the bow is tillered. I normally wait to put tip overlays on until the bow is shooting. You can just glue them on, then use the existing knock grooves as a guide to cut the grooves into the overlay. No need putting a bunch of finish work into a bow until you know it's gonna stay together and be a good shooter. 3riversarchery.com and kustomkingarchery.com both have B-50 string material at a good price.


----------

